# Who to go with for car insurance?



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Finally arrived in Auckland and in the process of buying a car for our travels, we have been quoted $300from the car place for car insurance for us both and around $200 car warranty, i cant remember what companies these were with so if anyone can recommend any companies to use i would appreciate it.

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

there may not be much difference between the major companies; for many years I was with AMI I wouldn't know whether to recommend them or not as i only ever had one claim and that was handled quickly. Otherwise I just kept paying them money! They did have a discount system if the customer had more than one policy - car/house/contents etc but again think this is fairly standard

*****
things to be wary of (probably apply to ins cos worldwide, they always 'win')

different insurance companies may have different coverage for motor vehicles eg 'agreed value' which is agreed upon at time of insurance, or 'assessed value' which may occur after an accident/claim where they say eg _'it was only worth $2000 on today's market'_, whereas with another company you may have settled on agreed value at eg $5000, despite the policy costing a similar amount.

modifications, mag wheels, expensive car sound systems, in-car tv etc may not be covered unless specified when you take out the policy


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Biggest vehicle insurers are probably AA Insurance: Car Insurance New Zealand - House Insurance, Contents Insurance ? AA Insurance, Welcome to State Insurance - State, NZI (see Lantern Insurance for their 'own broker), www.ami.co.nz (now owned by the same company as State & NZI), Insurance | Investments | KiwiSaver - New Zealand Online - TOWER


----------



## ashtims (Feb 1, 2012)

When I got my car I called around to AA and AMI and was quoted well over $100 a month, called State and was quoted $35 for the exact same coverage plus windscreen protection. The guy I talked to at State was super friendly and helpful, he talked me through everything I needed to know. He was so good that when I got a follow-up call a couple of days later I gave him very high praise and insisted they give him a pay rise. Also if you miss a payment, they will send out a letter telling you it was paid and they will try in again in a few days. If they don't receive it then they will call you so you can discuss your options. I have never been charged a late fee if this happens. I find there service one of the best, much better than the insurance company I was with in the States. Highly recommend them!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

I have car insurance with State & can vouch for them, in the past they paid out 100% within 4 days of my car being written off after loaning it to a friend to drive.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

As I used to work for State (well, IAG, their parent company) it's good to hear from happy customers!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

My late father was a big State fan - a long time ago now but he had a series of major claims, and he wasn't even involved in three of them. 
1 my mother crashed the car, hit a truck at unmarked roadworks; new car from insurance
2 I borrowed car just over a year later, tyre blowout, a tree . . . and a new car
3 Dad took car for its 6 monthly Warrant of Fitness check, mechanic took it for a drive to check brake adjustments, and was hit from behind by a truck. He was hospitalised, and the car written off. State replaced quickly, and pursued truck co insurance to recover costs
4 Dad at the wheel for once, slid off the road in Awakino Gorge north of New Plymouth, $7000 damage and insurance repaired (they should have written it off, was never the same).


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Song_Si said:


> My late father was a big State fan - a long time ago now but he had a series of major claims, and he wasn't even involved in three of them.
> 1 my mother crashed the car, hit a truck at unmarked roadworks; new car from insurance
> 2 I borrowed car just over a year later, tyre blowout, a tree . . . and a new car
> 3 Dad took car for its 6 monthly Warrant of Fitness check, mechanic took it for a drive to check brake adjustments, and was hit from behind by a truck. He was hospitalised, and the car written off. State replaced quickly, and pursued truck co insurance to recover costs
> 4 Dad at the wheel for once, slid off the road in Awakino Gorge north of New Plymouth, $7000 damage and insurance repaired (they should have written it off, was never the same).


Wow!!! Did your family cross the path of a black cat?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ not crossed the path, may have run a few over!
I remember the nurse having a good laugh - I was admitted to Te Kuiti hospital and they rang him as next of kin - apparently all he was interested in was the condition of the car. 
_Bad news . . . but you son will survive_


----------

